# O Canada



## Conan (Feb 2, 2010)

I came across this poem about the U.S.-Canada border, and thought it would be good to share:


> *At the Un-National Monument Along the Canadian Border*
> _William Stafford_
> 
> This is the field where the battle did not happen,
> ...


----------



## Dave*H (Feb 2, 2010)

*Fifty-Four Forty or Fight!*

There were threats about going to war over the boundary.  Here is a summary version: http://geography.about.com/od/politicalgeography/a/5440orfight.htm


----------



## charford (Feb 3, 2010)

What about the War of 1812? :ignore:


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 3, 2010)

Charford:

One of the most interesting things I find about the War of 1812 is how the weather played such a great role.  Dolly Madison saved the portrait of George Washington just before the British entered Washington and burned the White House and Capitol buildings.  The fire was put out by one of the biggest hurricanes every to hit the city.  The British gound forces were devastated by the storm and the casualities inflicted upon the British by the storm severely impaired their ability to continue waging a ground war. 

The Battle of New Orleans was fought after the peace treaty had been signed.  But due to the lack of modern communications, nobody on our side of the pond would hear about the treaty for six weeks.


----------



## charford (Feb 3, 2010)

I did not know that. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 3, 2010)

Or how about an even more obscure "war" between the US & Canada(British North America) - the Pig War of 1859....


----------



## memereDoris (Feb 4, 2010)

ricoba said:


> *Or how about an even more obscure "war" between the US & Canada(British North America) - the Pig War of 1859....[/*URL]




That was actually a war between Britain and the US.  Canada's confederation was in 1867.  Eight years after that war.  Till then we were a British Colony (taken by war of course).


----------



## ricoba (Feb 4, 2010)

memereDoris said:


> That was actually a war between Britain and the US.  Canada's confederation was in 1867.  Eight years after that war.  Till then we were a British Colony (taken by war of course).



Wasn't that clear when I referred to Canada as British North America?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 4, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Or how about an even more obscure "war" between the US & Canada(British North America) - the Pig War of 1859....



I spent part of my honeymoon at Roche Harbor on San Juan Island. We visited
San Juan Island National Historical Park which comprises "American Camp" and "British Camp".
There is a cemetary at the British Camp - several soldiers who had died while being stationed there during the 12 years before the dispute was settled are buried in the cemetary. There are some interesting headstones in the group. I took a course in college on American History as recorded on cemetary Headstones. The course examined how the art and inscriptions on headstones changed during different time periods and reflected religious and political views of the particular times.  Ever since taking that course, I've enjoyed viewing headstones when I visit cemetaries.

Roche Harbor is also home of the historic de Haro Hotel. They had a famous guest in 1906 - President Teddy Roosevelt.

Thanks Rick for posting on the "Pig War" - brought back some fond memories.

Richard


----------



## memereDoris (Feb 4, 2010)

ricoba said:


> *Or how about an even more obscure "war" between the US & Canada(British North America) - the Pig War of 1859....  [/*QUOTE]
> 
> This is an interesting topic.  You actually had me opening my old history books.  Thanks.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 4, 2010)

City Confidential has an episode regarding a murder on San Juan Island.  The Pig War is discussed as part of the historical background information.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 4, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I spent part of my honeymoon at Roche Harbor on San Juan Island. We visited
> San Juan Island National Historical Park which comprises "American Camp" and "British Camp".
> There is a cemetary at the British Camp - several soldiers who had died while being stationed there during the 12 years before the dispute was settled are buried in the cemetary. There are some interesting headstones in the group. I took a course in college on American History as recorded on cemetary Headstones. The course examined how the art and inscriptions on headstones changed during different time periods and reflected religious and political views of the particular times.  Ever since taking that course, I've enjoyed viewing headstones when I visit cemetaries.
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, the only reason I know this info was because I grew up in Washington State and apparently had a great 4th Grade teacher who taught us about the "Pig War".  It was either her great teaching or the memorable name of the conflict that stuck with me all these years.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Or how about an even more obscure "war" between the US & Canada(British North America) - the Pig War of 1859....



Some other interesting factoids about the "Pig War" -

George E Pickett was a Captain in the US Army at the time - he commanded the initial American Landing Force. He later resigned his commission and joined the Confederate Army and is now widely remembered for "Pickett's Charge" at Gettysburg.

Henry Martyn Robert (May 2, 1837 – May 11, 1923) was the author of Robert's Rules of Order, which became the most widely used manual of parliamentary procedure and remains today the most common parliamentary authority in the United States. Under command of Silas Casey during the Pig War he built the fortifications on San Juan Island. Also while he was stationed on San Juan Island he used the time to work on Robert's Rules of Order.


Richard


----------



## ricoba (Feb 6, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Some other interesting factoids about the "Pig War" -
> 
> George E Pickett was a Captain in the US Army at the time - he commanded the initial American Landing Force. He later resigned his commission and joined the Confederate Army and is now widely remembered for "Pickett's Charge" at Gettysburg.
> 
> ...



That is very interesting, thanks for followup.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 27, 2010)

"regional" history in grade school is always fascinating - I grew up in buffalo so know all about the battles and history of fort niagra and fort erie, as well as the "5 poles of the longhouse of the Iroquoi nation" - ok so my memory stinks - but something like that.

now I am in fairfax county - my kids know nothing of the us/canada border history, but learn about the local planation history and civil war battles.  cool to know some of the local color behind some of the buildings (like where th spies lived !)


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 27, 2010)

One of the most epic battles of our long history of being good neighbours is set to take place at Canada Hockey Place in Vancouver at 12:15 PST tomorrow...The gold medal game between Canada and the US.  This will likely be the most watched sporting event ever for Canadian viewers!


----------

